# GTO 6.0 steering wheel emblem shipping tomorrow



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I picked up the emblems today. I will start mailing them tomorrow. The RED ones did not look the right color of RED so I am having those remade and will pick them up tomorrow.

Also I do have some Brazen Orange as well.

$10.00 for Black and Silver
$12.00 for Colors

The current list I have is below with the people who have paid. I did have some people who did not put there Board name in the PayPal info I received. So if you have paid and I don't have you marked as paid on the list just let me know.



PayPal info is [email protected]

Colors:










Picks of install minus the arrowhead.



























List:


1. Pbmaniac2000 (Black and Silver)
2. Raven1124 (Black and Silver)
3. NT91 (Black and Silver)
4. Robertr2000 (Black and Silver)
5. Purplehaze (Black and Silver)
6. Marathonman (Blue backround)
7. Starrbuck (Black and Silver) PAID
8. Cadsbury (Black and Silver)
9. oldgoat (Black and Silver)
10. Maxamoose (Black and Silver)
11. PK6906GOAT (Red)
12. jason (CMEXLR8) (Red)
13. Russ2005 (Black and Silver) PAID
14. UdnUdnGTO (Yellow) PAID
15. I Stall Automatics (Red)
16. Malum IN SE (blue) PAID
17. KeiterGTO (Black and Silver)
18. Ripthesix (Black and Silver)
19. rrathea ( Brazen or Silver)
20. gto500hp (Black and Silver)
21. JET (Black and Silver)
22. kerno (Red)
23. SVT kid (Blue)


----------



## MAXAMOOSE (Mar 2, 2006)

payment sent


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

Paid


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

MAXAMOOSE said:


> payment sent





I Stall Automatics said:


> Paid



Got them.

Thanks,


----------



## roade (Sep 13, 2005)

How much ?


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

roade said:


> How much ?


$10. for Black and Silver
$12. for colors


----------



## kerno (Apr 6, 2006)

Please check your PayPal account. kerno should be paid. Then again, somebody else may be wondering where the $ 12.00 came from.

Please check and let me know. Transaction Details for (ID #69R66930545179XXX) show it complete.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

kerno said:


> Please check your PayPal account. kerno should be paid. Then again, somebody else may be wondering where the $ 12.00 came from.
> 
> Please check and let me know. Transaction Details for (ID #69R66930545179XXX) show it complete.


Got it and you want the RED one correct?


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

i paid mine a few days ago.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

SVT Kid said:


> i paid mine a few days ago.


OK some people did not put their forum name in the Paypal info so I couldn't tell who they were from my list.

Thanks,


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

05GOAT said:


> OK some people did not put their forum name in the Paypal info so I couldn't tell who they were from my list.
> 
> Thanks,



Yo 05Goat!,

$10 sent through PayPal, Let me know if you recieved it.



THANKS! :cheers


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Robertr2000 said:


> Yo 05Goat!,
> 
> $10 sent through PayPal, Let me know if you recieved it.
> 
> ...


Got it Black and Silver.

Thanks,


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

Sorry for being slow, PayPal sent! Thanks again, and can you send me a pm that you got it?

Chris


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Cadsbury said:


> Sorry for being slow, PayPal sent! Thanks again, and can you send me a pm that you got it?
> 
> Chris


No problem.

PM sent:cool


----------



## KeiterGTO (May 17, 2006)

*Sent today*

Money sent through paypal, please verify
-thanks


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

On the way :cheers


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

KeiterGTO said:


> Money sent through paypal, please verify
> -thanks


Got it they should mail out today.

Thanks,


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Guys,

I was just wondering if everyone who wanted an emblem ordered one.

Thanks,


----------



## oldgoat (Mar 16, 2006)

sent payment through paypal today. i am one of the original orders. please confirm receipt and let me know when it will ship. thanks.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

oldgoat said:


> sent payment through paypal today. i am one of the original orders. please confirm receipt and let me know when it will ship. thanks.


Got it and it will mail out tomorrow. It's already in the envelope and stamped.  

Thanks,


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

Sent payment a few days ago. Did you get it?


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

I Stall Automatics said:


> Sent payment a few days ago. Did you get it?


Sure did and the Red one is already in the mail.

Thanks,


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

05GOAT said:


> Sure did and the Red one is already in the mail.
> 
> Thanks,


Thank you! :cheers


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

Is this just a sticker you put over the original emblem or is it metal, plastic.....do you have to take off the original emblem?


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

bluhaven said:


> Is this just a sticker you put over the original emblem or is it metal, plastic.....do you have to take off the original emblem?


It is a Vinyl sticker. It goes over the existing emblem however the Pontiac Arrowhead will show through unless it is sanded down. I did both and I think it looks better sanded down. When not sanded it looks like the arrowhead is embossed in the GTO emblem. Depends on how you want it to look.


----------



## GTOdean06 (May 21, 2006)

*got it*

thanks for the sticker man, looks pretty good. did you say you were going to do another batch thats a little more clear?


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

arty: Got mine. Thanks Mike, good work.

EARL


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

GTOdean06 said:


> thanks for the sticker man, looks pretty good. did you say you were going to do another batch thats a little more clear?


Yep. I got them. PM sent.




UdnUdnGTO said:


> arty: Got mine. Thanks Mike, good work.
> 
> EARL



No problem. Let me know if you have any problems with it.


----------



## BARONGTO (Mar 30, 2006)

*Red Not Great*

Got Mine Yesterday But I Have To Tell You, At Least In Red, It Does Not Look So Great! The Red Fades Into The Black And The Gto Logo Is Not Crisp And Clear As A Result. I Do Not Plan To Use It.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

BARONGTO said:


> Got Mine Yesterday But I Have To Tell You, At Least In Red, It Does Not Look So Great! The Red Fades Into The Black And The Gto Logo Is Not Crisp And Clear As A Result. I Do Not Plan To Use It.



I had a new batch made up to try and get it more clear.

PM sent.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

BARONGTO said:


> Got Mine Yesterday But I Have To Tell You, At Least In Red, It Does Not Look So Great! The Red Fades Into The Black And The Gto Logo Is Not Crisp And Clear As A Result. I Do Not Plan To Use It.


Sorry, about your's the yellow one was nice. Mike, I appreciate the work.:cheers


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> Sorry, about your's the yellow one was nice. Mike, I appreciate the work.:cheers


No problem. Your welcome and I sent him a new one to see if it's any better.

Thanks Guys


----------

